# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Setembro 2018



## Davidmpb (1 Set 2018 às 11:41)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2018 às 12:49)

Boas,

Setembro começa muito quente, por aqui mínima de *22.3 ºc *.

Neste momento já 34.0ºc, 34% HR lestada bem presente pois claro 

É só ar quente na rua


----------



## João Pedro (1 Set 2018 às 14:33)

Que calor... porquê? Porquê??? 

Caramba, a casa parece um forno com 32,2ºC  Mas lá fora ainda está pior. 32,9ºC neste momento. Máxima de 36,1ºC há coisa de apenas 20 minutos


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2018 às 14:40)

Boa tarde, 
Gondomar 
Está super calor 
Lestada 
36,5°C
32% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (1 Set 2018 às 14:46)

Parece estar mesmo um inferno aí pelo norte...


----------



## João Pedro (1 Set 2018 às 14:49)

Tonton disse:


> Parece estar mesmo um inferno aí pelo norte...


"Adoro" estes dias em que olho para o panorama nacional e vejo mais calor no Porto que em Lisboa... 
O ISEP vai lançado com 37,8ºC neste momento.


----------



## Tonton (1 Set 2018 às 14:57)

João Pedro disse:


> "Adoro" estes dias em que olho para o panorama nacional e vejo mais calor no Porto que em Lisboa...
> O ISEP vai lançado com 37,8ºC neste momento.



Eu também, desde que venha menos calor para aqui, é sempre bom...


----------



## João Pedro (1 Set 2018 às 14:59)

Tonton disse:


> Eu também, desde que venha menos calor para aqui, é sempre bom...


Malvado! 

---------------

Estabilizado nos 32ºC e picos... muita luz, ir à janela só de


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2018 às 15:15)

Sem comentários !
Lestada 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (1 Set 2018 às 16:01)

joselamego disse:


> Sem comentários !
> Lestada
> 
> 
> ...



E tu, a pensares que tinhas fugido do Sul, das terras do calor, para a frescura do Norte...


----------



## clone (1 Set 2018 às 16:24)

Com estas temperaturas e o ipma sem aviso para o distrito do Porto...


----------



## Snifa (1 Set 2018 às 17:51)

clone disse:


> Com estas temperaturas e o ipma sem aviso para o distrito do Porto...



De facto é incompreensível, uma máxima prevista de 36 ºc para o Porto e não há aviso amarelo? Enquadra-se perfeitamente no critério.

E não venham com a história da duração igual  ou superior a 48 horas, pois por esse prisma, Coimbra, por exemplo, não tinha que ter aviso nenhum, e nem Lisboa, pois a máxima prevista foi de 32 graus, logo  ( e segundo os critérios) nem no alerta amarelo entra:


















Um aviso amarelo para um evento tão curto de calor? Onde estão as 48 horas?

O que é certo é que hoje se alcançaram valores muito elevados aqui no  Grande Porto, registei máxima  de *37.3ºc*, é muito calor e que não estamos propriamente habituados no Litoral Norte:






Um dia de temperaturas altas é igualmente perigoso para os grupos de risco, não é preciso durar 48 horas...

Neste momento ainda 33.4ºc


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Set 2018 às 18:53)

Boa tarde.
Mensagem colocada erradamente hoje de manhã no seguimento de agosto:


> Bom dia.
> Por cá, ontem tivemos um dia muito quente. Algo abafado. A *Tmáx* foi de *34,7ºC*.
> 
> Hoje temos o rei sol já a queimar e o vento a soprar de NE.
> ...



A tarde tem sido de grande calor, mas não extremo - esse está guardado para *2100*, ano em que Paços de Ferreira ultrapassará os 40ºC pela 1ª vez na história moderna, consequência do aquecimento global.
De notar que a máxima deu-se apenas depois das 17h: *17.15h*; entre as 14h e as 18h esteve acima dos 35ºC. Nada mau para esta zona!

*Tmáx: 36,3ºC

Tactual: 32,4ºC
Hr: 29%
*​


Snifa disse:


> Um dia de temperaturas altas é igualmente perigoso para os grupos de risco, não é preciso durar 48 horas...


Esse é um facto. Só alguém completamente a leste da realidade pode considerar este calor como inócuo para os grupos de risco (bébés, crianças, idosos e quem tem patologias que lhes diminuam as defesas). Infelizmente tem sido a realidade ao longo do tempo. Apesar de melhorias, os profissionais meteorologistas tem de ser mais pró-activos, mais dinâmicos nas suas previsões e acompanhamento meteorológico. Eu confio que vão melhorar...
​


Tonton disse:


> E tu (*joselamego*), a pensares que tinhas fugido do Sul, das terras do calor, para a frescura do Norte...


Na próxima primavera e verão já estou a ver o @joselamego a queixar-se aqui da falta de avisos no distrito do Porto.
E que melhor zona para isso do que ir parar ao Marco de Canaveses (a par de Amarante, zona de maiores extremos)...

*Tenham um excelente fim de semana.*


----------



## joselamego (1 Set 2018 às 19:09)

Verdade , Tonton
O que vale é que o calor vai abrandar e a próxima semana será fresca !





Tonton disse:


> E tu, a pensares que tinhas fugido do Sul, das terras do calor, para a frescura do Norte...



Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (1 Set 2018 às 20:44)

Boas,

Ainda 30,3ºC a esta hora, não se pode...  Em casa igual... de nada serve abrir as janelas. Vai ser uma noite interessante está visto...


----------



## Joaopaulo (1 Set 2018 às 21:05)

Boas,
Máxima de *36.1°C *

Por aqui a noite segue quente com *32.3°C* 

O vento já voltou para quadrante Leste


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Set 2018 às 22:32)

Por aqui vai uma senhora noite.
O vento sopra fraco\calmo.
Já posso abrir as janelas que vai (pouco) refrescando a casa.
Que venha uma leve brisa de madrugada para este ar, menos quente, entrar dentro de casa...

*Tactual: 24,4ºC
Hr: 42%*​


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2018 às 09:12)

Bom dia, 
Céu pouco nublado 
Mínima tropical de 24,0°C
Atual de 26,1°C
55% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2018 às 17:01)

Boa tarde, 
Máxima de 32,3°C
31,5°C
38% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (2 Set 2018 às 19:29)

Temperatura em descida 

26,5°C
46% HR 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (2 Set 2018 às 21:34)

Boas noites,

Que dia... penoso, penoso... A máxima ainda chegou aos 28ºC por estas bandas, e com valores de HR elevados para acompanhar, o que só veio piorar as coisas. Em casa só agora começa a baixar a temperatura, que nunca andou longe dos 30ºC. Uma sauna bem caseirinha... 

A mínima foi quase tropical; 19,9ºC.

Escapadinha habitual até ao mar para limpar esta sinusite que não me larga...  Mais fresco e sem vento, um pequeno e breve alívio. Estavam 22ºC pelas 20h00.

21,2ºC neste momento e 85% de HR.

Venha a chuva


----------



## rokleon (2 Set 2018 às 21:52)

(Foto às 19:45)
Pôr-do-sol por cá. Maior concentração de nuvens a Oeste.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Set 2018 às 02:20)

Grande flash e trovão do nada woow


----------



## guimeixen (3 Set 2018 às 02:25)

Mais um relâmpago! Estão-se a formar a norte!


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Set 2018 às 02:42)

A SE também já se vê festa!


----------



## guimeixen (3 Set 2018 às 03:25)

Por aqui chove à uns minutos e a norte é visível a célula toda a ser iluminada pelos relâmpagos! 

E mesmo enquanto escrevo grande relâmpago nuvem-solo provocado por essa célula!


----------



## guimeixen (3 Set 2018 às 03:49)

Continuam os relâmpagos numa outra célula, a maioria dentro da nuvem mas por vezes é visível relâmpagos nuvem-solo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Set 2018 às 03:57)

Grande aparato a N/NE e até no quadrante leste. Tudo para o interior.

Já vi que não vai passar disto. 

Hora de retirar.


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2018 às 04:20)

Agora






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2018 às 04:28)

Agora





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (3 Set 2018 às 07:02)

Bom dia. já oiço muitos seguidos para o lado do mar.


----------



## joselamego (3 Set 2018 às 08:27)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Nevoeiro para os lados do mar 
Mínima de 19,6°C
20,1°C
79% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Cinza (3 Set 2018 às 08:46)

o ipma colocou aviso amarelo devido à chuva e trovoada, entretanto oiço  para o lado da Póvoa de Varzim entretanto deve chegar a Braga


----------



## guimeixen (3 Set 2018 às 10:53)

Aqui ficam os meus registos desta madrugada:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2018 às 12:27)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui ficam os meus registos desta madrugada:
> 
> Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr
> Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr
> ...



Grandes e eléctricos registos!


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2018 às 13:30)

Trovoada agora mesmo do nada aqui em Espinho






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (3 Set 2018 às 13:32)

Grande trovão ouvido agora, vindo de Sul


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Set 2018 às 13:33)

Já bomba a SW


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2018 às 13:34)

Trovoada aqui em Espinho





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Set 2018 às 13:38)

Pessoal do porto aí  vem ela!!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (3 Set 2018 às 13:54)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Pessoal do porto aí  vem ela!!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



Não me cheira…


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Set 2018 às 13:58)

Paelagius disse:


> Não me cheira…


Exato, está quase estacionária a sul.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Set 2018 às 13:59)

c0ldPT disse:


> Exato, está quase estacionária a sul.


Realmente...
No entanto aviso LARANJA por causa da trovoada!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## xes (3 Set 2018 às 14:02)

Boas aqui em grijo / carvalhos chove forte a cerca +/- de 1 hora incrivel a quantidade de chuva


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2018 às 14:14)

Muita chuva aqui pela Granja, Vila Nova de Gaia
Surgiu do nada esta célula de alta precipitação











Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Macuser (3 Set 2018 às 14:18)

Boas

Esta Madrugada? Em Braga? 
Eu não dei conta de Nada?  Dasse... como é que perdi isto? Só vi que tinha chovido ao acordar de manhã.  


..----------------------------


guimeixen disse:


> Aqui ficam os meus registos desta madrugada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Macuser (3 Set 2018 às 14:19)

Boas

Esta Madrugada? Em Braga? 
Eu não dei conta de Nada?  Dasse... como é que perdi isto? Só vi que tinha chovido ao acordar de manhã.  


..----------------------------


guimeixen disse:


> Aqui ficam os meus registos desta madrugada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Paelagius (3 Set 2018 às 15:27)

Boa tarde,

Tal como na hora de almoço, torna a repetir-se…


----------



## Snifa (3 Set 2018 às 15:30)

Já ronca, outra vez a sul


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2018 às 15:32)

Trovoada pela segunda vez consecutiva aqui em Espinho






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (3 Set 2018 às 16:11)

Gondomar 
Céu muito nublado 
Ouvi um estrondo forte na hora de almoço 
Choveu , mas pouco 
0,2 mm
21,9°C
77% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Set 2018 às 17:10)

Ronca agora a sul Edit: bah, tudo estacionário, hoje onde se formar fica... portanto posso esquecer chuva


----------



## Miguel96 (3 Set 2018 às 17:54)

Agora ronca a leste de Argoncilhe, Santa Maria da Feira





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (3 Set 2018 às 21:31)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui ficam os meus registos desta madrugada:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantásticos registos, Guilherme!  Tens cá uma sorte...


----------



## João Pedro (3 Set 2018 às 22:24)

Boas noites,

O dia hoje amanheceu sob nevoeiro cerrado e fresquinho. A mínima quase que batia nos 16ºC, mas ficou-se pelos 16,2ºC. Pela hora do almoço, como já reportado, os tambores andaram por perto, mas nunca chegaram efetivamente a entrar na cidade, com muita pena minha.

Ao final da tarde a nebulosidade lá levantou, permitindo ainda vislumbrar a grande célula que andava para os lados de Castelo de Paiva-Paredes, já em fase terminal



Thunderstorm Clouds. Porto, 03-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Ao final do dia, mais uma vez um pôr do sol bastante avermelhado. Será ainda fumo dos incêndios nos EUA?



Sunset. Memória Beach, 03-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Memória Beach, 03-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

A máxima do dia ficou-se pelos 21,2ºC. Neste momento estão 18,8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## joselamego (3 Set 2018 às 23:35)

Boa noite, 
Céu pouco nublado 
20,4°C
76% HR 
Acumulado hoje de 0,2 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Set 2018 às 10:36)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
21,6°C
Mínima de 19,1°C
76% HR 
......
Por volta das 7.14 acordei assustado devido a um pequeno sismo , a cama abanou e as persianas da janela ...

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Set 2018 às 15:10)

linha de instabilidade a crescer ao largo da costa!!!


----------



## 1337 (4 Set 2018 às 16:15)

Acho que vai ser um grande fail dos modelos, está tudo muito calmo e não se vê nada nos radares. Só se á noite mudar qualquer coisa...


----------



## remember (4 Set 2018 às 16:16)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> linha de instabilidade a crescer ao largo da costa!!!


Já a tinha visto️



Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (4 Set 2018 às 17:47)

Boa tarde,

Grandes torres para os lados do Gerês!


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Set 2018 às 19:05)

Ronca a SE!


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Set 2018 às 19:33)

Pinga e troveja a E/NE, mais uma vez a passar de raspão...


----------



## pimigas (4 Set 2018 às 19:34)

Em Lousada chuva e trovoada que é um fartote!!!

Enviado do meu MI 5 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Set 2018 às 19:36)

Em Gondomar céu muito carregado 
Mas para já nada de chuva ou trovoada !
Máxima mais alta do que o previsto :
26,0°C
22,7°C atuais 
67% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (4 Set 2018 às 20:23)

Chove em gondomar 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (4 Set 2018 às 20:25)

De notar o desenvolvimento de uma célula sob o Porto 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Set 2018 às 20:30)

Stinger disse:


> De notar o desenvolvimento de uma célula sob o Porto
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


Sob o Porto?  Deve ser uma coisa extraordinária!  Vamos lá ver no que dá... 
Para já só ventinho...


----------



## joselamego (4 Set 2018 às 20:36)

Chuva forte em Gondomar 
0,5 mm até agora 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (4 Set 2018 às 20:41)

Relâmpagos a WNW,  já se ouvem os trovões


----------



## João Pedro (4 Set 2018 às 20:45)

Trovão(zinho) agora


----------



## joselamego (4 Set 2018 às 20:46)

2,2 mm acumulado 
22,1°C
70% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (4 Set 2018 às 21:02)

Chuvinha, finalmente!


----------



## João Pedro (4 Set 2018 às 21:21)

E pronto, já passou e por aqui nada acumulou... mas ainda choveu moderadamente bem durante uns minutos.


----------



## guimeixen (4 Set 2018 às 21:28)

Trovão!


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Set 2018 às 22:14)

Boa noite.

Por aqui nada de especial hoje.
Umas pinguitas pelas 20h, de resto tudo calmo.
Vi actividade eléctrica para norte, intra-nuvem há uma hora.
Nada acumulei.
Tempo algo abafado, mas isso já todos saberão...

*Tactual: 19,2ºC
Hr: 73%*​


----------



## guimeixen (4 Set 2018 às 22:16)

Vários relâmpagos visíveis para WNW, cerca de 3 por minuto.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Set 2018 às 22:48)

festival eletrico em vila praia de ancora!!!
https://surftotal.com/camaras-report/vila-praia-ancora


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2018 às 23:11)

Muita instabilidade por Viana do Castelo
Agora






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (4 Set 2018 às 23:12)

Agora já está muito longe e a visibilidade que notava-se que estava má durante o dia também não ajuda, mas ainda deu para apanhar três relâmpagos:




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Set 2018 às 23:14)

Mas que festival eléctrico





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paelagius (5 Set 2018 às 05:24)

Boa noite,

Acabo de acordar com o som de um relâmpago… 

Edit:


----------



## Paelagius (5 Set 2018 às 05:46)

Outro


----------



## Miguel96 (5 Set 2018 às 06:16)

Agora





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2018 às 08:47)

Bom dia 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
18,8°C
85% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## darque_viana (5 Set 2018 às 09:11)

Miguel96 disse:


> Mas que festival eléctrico
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ontem não consegui dar a minha contribuição aqui no fórum, mas foi mesmo um festival como não me lembro de ver até agora por estas zonas, que maravilha!


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2018 às 14:11)

Boa tarde ,
Céu pouco nublado 
24,5°C
66% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (5 Set 2018 às 15:26)

Boa tarde,

Grandes células para NNE e à pouco uma torre explodiu e a bigorna já está perto daqui.


----------



## guimeixen (5 Set 2018 às 15:59)

Que torre enorme a crescer mesmo aqui em frente! Acho que se vão ouvindo trovões distantes.

Edit: Sempre são trovões. Estes últimos três foram mais intensos.


----------



## Ruipedroo (5 Set 2018 às 16:09)

Boas,


Ronca bem a NE


----------



## guimeixen (5 Set 2018 às 16:30)

Mais uma grande torre a crescer!


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2018 às 17:14)

Boas,
Céu a ficar nublado 
Máxima de 24,8°C
Atual de 23,1°C
70% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Set 2018 às 19:39)

Céu pouco nublado 
Durante a tarde vi algumas células / torres para NEE interior 
22,7°C
69% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Macuser (5 Set 2018 às 20:10)

Noticia Hoje:

https://www.diariodominho.pt/2018/09/05/tempestade-de-trovoada-sobre-viana/


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Set 2018 às 23:20)

Macuser disse:


> Noticia Hoje:
> https://www.diariodominho.pt/2018/09/05/tempestade-de-trovoada-sobre-viana/













Fantásticas...E aquelas bandas de chuva a acompanhar...Uau!


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Set 2018 às 23:26)

Boa noite.

Por aqui, pelas 04.25h-04.30h abateu-se trovoada forte na zona. Muitos raios, muitos trovões.
Vários quadros\fusíveis abaixo, tudo às escuras e aguaceiro forte a acompanhar.
Este aguaceiro rendeu-me *10,4 mm*.
Não dei conta de granizo, mas pode eventualmente ter caído, tal era o barulho...

O dia foi bastante mais calmo, agradavelmente quente, um pouco até abafado, com o sol a brilhar por entre algumas nuvens médias.
O vento soprou em geral fraco.

*Tactual: 16,4ºC
Hr: 83%*​


----------



## João Pedro (5 Set 2018 às 23:27)

Aristocrata disse:


> Fantásticas...E aquelas bandas de chuva a acompanhar...Uau!


Ontem à noite é que eu devia ter andado pela serra d'Arga!  Deve ter sido fabuloso (e terrivelmente assustador...)


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Set 2018 às 23:42)

João Pedro disse:


> Ontem à noite é que eu devia ter andado pela serra d'Arga!  Deve ter sido fabuloso (e terrivelmente assustador...)



Mas muito exposto aos raios...Perigoso!


----------



## João Pedro (6 Set 2018 às 00:00)

Aristocrata disse:


> Mas muito exposto aos raios...Perigoso!


Conheço lá uns abrigos jeitosos  Mas sim, sempre um risco, mesmo dentro de casa.


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Set 2018 às 00:13)

Tem sido de facto um verão com bons eventos convectivos, mesmo à moda antiga, e pelos modelos parece que ainda não acabou. 


Quantas e quantas vezes me lembro de grandes sessões de trovoada sobre o mar quando ia para Esposende, no verão, quando era criança.


Deixo aqui um time-lapse das células que apareceram esta tarde no Gerês e a SW do Gerês. o vídeo mostra bastante convecção mas que acabava por não formar nada de relevante. Atrás vê-se uma célula que estava bem activa e a rugir bem.


----------



## Paelagius (6 Set 2018 às 00:53)

Boa noite,

Tempo mais húmido e fresco. Presença de alguma neblina sobre o Rio a encobrir a outra margem.



João Pedro disse:


> Conheço lá uns abrigos jeitosos  Mas sim, sempre um risco, mesmo dentro de casa.



Sim, de só pensar que perdi o equilíbrio e sem ouvir durante algum tempo depois deste trovão que registaste…


----------



## João Pedro (6 Set 2018 às 00:56)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Tempo mais húmido e fresco. Presença de alguma neblina sobre o Rio a encobrir a outra margem.
> 
> Sim, de só pensar que perdi o equilíbrio e sem ouvir durante algum tempo depois deste trovão que registaste…


Que relíquia que foste buscar!  Belos tempos em que ainda conseguia apanhar alguma coisa de jeito no Porto...  Foi mesmo brutal esse; deu para tremer e ficar aterrado/imóvel ao mesmo tempo!


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Set 2018 às 01:21)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Tempo mais húmido e fresco. Presença de alguma neblina sobre o Rio a encobrir a outra margem.
> 
> ...


O dia de trovoada mais memorável de sempre por aqui (que tenha visto)  Parecia os EUA... Se bem me lembro a célula possuía um eco roxo enorme e a área metropolitana do Porto levou com chuva diluviana que quase adiava o jogo do Porto-Boavista


----------



## guimeixen (6 Set 2018 às 11:12)

Deixo-vos aqui os meus registos do dia 3,4 e 5.

Dia 3:




Towering cumulus with pileus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Towering cumulus with pileus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Towering cumulus with pileus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Forming thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Dia 4:




Towering cumulus with pileus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Cumulus congestus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Forming thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Dia 5:




Thunderstorms by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Cumulus congestus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2018 às 11:41)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 17,9°C
24,6°C
56% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2018 às 15:18)

Céu limpo 
24,1°C
66% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2018 às 15:41)

Nuvens em desenvvimento a Nordeste de Espinho


Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (6 Set 2018 às 19:31)

Boas.
Desde o Porto, vista para sudeste


----------



## Miguel96 (6 Set 2018 às 23:16)

Esta a chover aqui por Espinho.





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (6 Set 2018 às 23:30)

Céu parcialmente nublado 
Máxima de 26,7°C
Atual de 21,4°C
74% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (6 Set 2018 às 23:59)

guimeixen disse:


> Deixo-vos aqui os meus registos do dia 3,4 e 5.
> 
> Dia 3:
> 
> ...



Bons registos como já vem sendo habito!


----------



## WHORTAS (7 Set 2018 às 07:52)

Bom dia desde a Maia
22.0°C


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2018 às 11:50)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo
Mínima de 20,8°C
26,8°C
51% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (7 Set 2018 às 11:55)

MSantos disse:


> Bons registos como já vem sendo habito!



Obrigado!


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2018 às 15:07)

Fotos tiradas agora de Gondomar 
Vista para o interior / NEE 
28,3°C
54% HR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (7 Set 2018 às 16:29)

Boa tarde,

Célula formada a NE daqui.


----------



## guimeixen (7 Set 2018 às 17:30)

Mais uma célula a formar a bigorna mesmo aqui em frente! Nota-se a cortina de chuva bastante carregada.


----------



## Ruipedroo (7 Set 2018 às 17:34)

guimeixen disse:


> Mais uma célula a formar a bigorna mesmo aqui em frente! Nota-se a cortina de chuva bastante carregada.



Boas,

Também a estou a ver, e acho que até já ouvi um ronco.


----------



## joselamego (7 Set 2018 às 18:54)

Céu por nuvens altas e algum cirrus
Máxima de 29,4°C
27,2°C
47% hr 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2018 às 19:30)

A sul de Aveiro





Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2018 às 19:59)

Trovoada a Sudoeste de Espinho, ve-se na beachcam raios a cairem


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Set 2018 às 20:22)

Relâmpago visível para SSW


----------



## Miguel96 (7 Set 2018 às 20:25)

Pessoal eu estou constipado, desculpem nao estar num spot a fotografar e por isso fiquei em casa
Consegui uns videos dos raios.

Fotografem os raios por mim pessoal
Estão a dar muitos

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (7 Set 2018 às 22:22)

Registos do dia de hoje:




Growing cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Forming thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Growing cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Forming thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Forming thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Growing cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Forming thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Rain shaft by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Forming thunderstorm anvil by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2018 às 22:35)

Boas noites,

Dia mais animado pelo Porto hoje. Muitas nuvens, sol e calor, que felizmente por aqui não atingiu os 30ºC previstos e ficou-se pelos 26,4ºC. Nevoeiro ao final da manhã que avançou pelo menos até à Arrábida a uma velocidade estonteante. Estava a fazer uma caminhada junto ao rio e num instante fiquei imerso naquele nevoeiro gelado, o que para mim foi um alívio 

Pela hora do almoço ainda parecia que ia acontecer alguma coisa, i.e. uma trovoadazita, mas nada  Nem uma pinga...
Ao final do dia, deu apenas para ver a gigantesca célula, ou várias células juntas, que andava ali para os lados de Aveiro. Produziu uma série de raios que caíam no mar, e que, naturalmente, não consegui fotografar, como já é hábito... 

Ficam as fotos possíveis



Sunset Thunderstorm. Leça da Palmeira, 07-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset Thunderstorm. Leça da Palmeira, 07-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset Thunderstorm. Leça da Palmeira, 07-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset Thunderstorm. Leça da Palmeira, 07-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E também umas do poente



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 07-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 07-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 07-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr



Neste momento céu moderadamente nublado e ainda 23,2ºC.


----------



## João Pedro (7 Set 2018 às 22:41)

guimeixen disse:


> Registos do dia de hoje:


Gosto especialmente daquelas em que se vê a água a sair das nuvens


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2018 às 23:47)

guimeixen disse:


> Registos do dia de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uma vez mais, fotografias fantásticas! Saudades de ver um cenário contrastante como esse, céu azul, nuvens com topos brilhantes e com as bases bem escuras, com o verde da vegetação a dar um toque especial às fotografias. Sinto alguma nostalgia aqui pelo meio, de quando ia para a terra dos meus avós 



João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Dia mais animado pelo Porto hoje. Muitas nuvens, sol e calor, que felizmente por aqui não atingiu os 30ºC previstos e ficou-se pelos 26,4ºC. Nevoeiro ao final da manhã que avançou pelo menos até à Arrábida a uma velocidade estonteante. Estava a fazer uma caminhada junto ao rio e num instante fiquei imerso naquele nevoeiro gelado, o que para mim foi um alívio
> 
> ...



Tal como disse em cima, novamente fotografias fantásticas! Belos tons quentes na fotografia, onde a grande qualidade já vem sendo hábito. Esta é uma paisagem que já me vai sendo algo familiar, fruto de recentemente ter ido várias vezes ao Porto


----------



## Paelagius (8 Set 2018 às 03:16)

Ui! Está a chover!?


----------



## Paelagius (8 Set 2018 às 03:22)

Ena, o que chove…!


----------



## Andre Barbosa (8 Set 2018 às 03:34)

Chuva e trovoada em Matosinhos.


----------



## ACampos (8 Set 2018 às 03:40)

Está a cair o céu com trovoada à alguns minutos já aqui pela Senhora da Hora


----------



## ACampos (8 Set 2018 às 03:41)

Dilúvio autêntico


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Set 2018 às 03:44)

SW: vários clarões visíveis. 


Roncos longínquos!


----------



## Revenge (8 Set 2018 às 04:01)

Acabei de ver à pouco um relâmpago que deve ter caído a uns 100 metros. Mal caiu, tudo o que era postes de iluminação, ficou com luz muito fraca mas sem apagar completamente. Isto na zona da Maia.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Set 2018 às 04:01)

Tudo à minha volta só a iluminar as fotografias…  Enquanto não passar sobre Gaia, não terei registos para partilhar convosco…


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Set 2018 às 04:06)

Que festival a SW 


Relâmpagos bem frequentes! Não contava hoje com trovoadas deste calibre...


----------



## quimdabrita (8 Set 2018 às 04:11)

Assustadissimo. Nunca passei por tal. Zona de Nogueira, Maia. Relâmpagos fortes. Não há electricidade.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Set 2018 às 04:15)

Por aqui, nuvens esparsas excepto para Oeste… Parece-me que a temperatura esteja a diminuir.


----------



## microcris (8 Set 2018 às 04:16)

Estive até há bocado ali na varanda a observar esse festival de relâmpagos, bem grandes e bem frequentes.


----------



## quimdabrita (8 Set 2018 às 04:17)

Isto foi feio. Muito feio.


----------



## quimdabrita (8 Set 2018 às 04:22)

As células parecem estar a deslocar para norte. Alguém confirma?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Set 2018 às 04:23)

Pelas webcams de Matosinhos e Leça da Palmeira, a frequência está entre os 10 e os 20 segundos de intervalo entre cada relâmpago. Interessante ver a praia a ficar toda iluminada.


----------



## Revenge (8 Set 2018 às 04:25)

quimdabrita disse:


> Assustadissimo. Nunca passei por tal. Zona de Nogueira, Maia. Relâmpagos fortes. Não há electricidade.



Somos vizinhos, também sou de Nogueira.

Por acaso não fico assustado, porque sempre gostei de trovoada, mas a minha mulher está que nem pode.

Por incrível que pareça, só ficamos sem electricidade uns 2 ou 3 minutos e de resto tem aguentado.

Mas é cada relâmpago que mete respeito.


----------



## superstorm (8 Set 2018 às 04:26)

Boas a todos, estou a assistir a um verdadeiro festival como ja nao havia a anos, estou a captar por video todas as descargas que estao a ser feitas penso que na zona da maia...
confirmo que se estão a deslocar lentamente para norte....
Assim que tiver os videos prontos mostrarei .....


----------



## Cinza (8 Set 2018 às 04:27)

chuva a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## quimdabrita (8 Set 2018 às 04:28)

Revenge disse:


> Somos vizinhos, também sou de Nogueira.
> 
> Por acaso não fico assustado, porque sempre gostei de trovoada, mas a minha mulher está que nem pode.
> 
> ...



Estranho. Estou sem electricidade no prédio e penso que é geral.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Set 2018 às 04:29)

Este cheiro…Não é apenas adrenalina


----------



## Paelagius (8 Set 2018 às 04:31)

Começa a notar-se as nuvens a circular mais depressa e o céu a limpar.


----------



## Paelagius (8 Set 2018 às 04:34)

O vento rodou!


----------



## Paelagius (8 Set 2018 às 04:35)

Clarões com mais frequência mas ainda distantes daqui.


----------



## Revenge (8 Set 2018 às 04:36)

quimdabrita disse:


> Estranho. Estou sem electricidade no prédio e penso que é geral.



Estou com electricidade neste preciso momento. Moro nos prédios que ficam perto da Igreja de Nogueira, ao lados das moradias da quinta de Nogueira.

Estou curioso para saber onde os relâmpagos estão a cair. Alguns deles foram mesmo muito perto, demasiado perto.

Estive no terraço a apreciar o espetáculo e a minha mulher quase que me batia com medo que caisse um em cima


----------



## Paelagius (8 Set 2018 às 04:39)

Torna a fazer-se ouvir a trovoada


----------



## microcris (8 Set 2018 às 04:52)

Grande festival, sim senhor 
Por cá noite está mesmo quentinha, a pedir alguma coisa, mas as nuvens têm passado ao lado


----------



## Paelagius (8 Set 2018 às 04:52)

Que sossego! Reina a paz aqui…  A tempestade parecia regenerar-se sobre o Porto rumando para NE.


----------



## Andre Barbosa (8 Set 2018 às 04:52)

1 hora e meia consecutiva de trovoada. Espetáculo! E ainda dura!

Fiz vários vídeos com o telemóvel. Amanhã publico!


----------



## Paelagius (8 Set 2018 às 04:54)

Torna a descer a temperatura…


----------



## quimdabrita (8 Set 2018 às 05:27)

Revenge disse:


> Estou com electricidade neste preciso momento. Moro nos prédios que ficam perto da Igreja de Nogueira, ao lados das moradias da quinta de Nogueira.
> 
> Estou curioso para saber onde os relâmpagos estão a cair. Alguns deles foram mesmo muito perto, demasiado perto.
> 
> Estive no terraço a apreciar o espetáculo e a minha mulher quase que me batia com medo que caisse um em cima



Afinal não foi geral. Foi o meu quadro que disparou.


----------



## quimdabrita (8 Set 2018 às 05:28)

microcris disse:


> Grande festival, sim senhor
> Por cá noite está mesmo quentinha, a pedir alguma coisa, mas as nuvens têm passado ao lado


Qual é essa app?


----------



## Andre Barbosa (8 Set 2018 às 05:53)

Deixo só aqui três registos tirados dos vídeos do telemóvel


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Set 2018 às 05:54)

Grande bomba há instantes!


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Set 2018 às 06:27)

Este caiu a escassos metros!!


Que estouro monumental!!!!    


Acho que acabei de ouvir o maior trovão da minha vida. Borrei/me todo!!


----------



## guimeixen (8 Set 2018 às 06:32)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Este caiu a escassos metros!!
> 
> 
> Que estouro monumental!!!!
> ...



Consegui apanhar o raio mesmo no fim dos 8 segundos de exposição e também apanhei o trovão a seguir! O melhor raio que vi aqui nos meus 5 anos de registos!!


----------



## Macuser (8 Set 2018 às 06:49)

Bom Dia.... Então?

Estou a trabalhar e não me apercebi de nada, saio e levo uma carga de agua pelas costas abaixo até casa...

Isto não se faz 

Venham as. Fotos


----------



## Gates (8 Set 2018 às 06:57)

Em Gaia não me apercebi de nada...


----------



## joselamego (8 Set 2018 às 08:14)

Bom dia 
Por Gondomar choveu 
0,9 mm acumulados 
Não me apercebi de trovoada 
Céu com abertas de sol 
Mínima de 21,7°C
Atual de 22,1°C
71% HR 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI NOVA através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (8 Set 2018 às 08:16)

Manhã amena.
Ausência de vento.


----------



## Snifa (8 Set 2018 às 08:18)

Belo festival eléctrico esta noite, pelas 4 da manhã, eram raios de 15 em 15 segundos... perdi uma hora de sono , mas foi por uma boa causa 

Acumulei 1 mm, a trovoada não passou aqui por cima, foi mais a Norte.

Alguns registos possíveis, ainda meio ensonado


----------



## João Pedro (8 Set 2018 às 08:28)

Snifa disse:


> Belo festival eléctrico esta noite, pelas 4 da manhã, eram raios de 15 em 15 segundos... perdi uma hora de sono , mas foi por uma boa causa
> 
> Acumulei 1 mm, a trovoada não passou aqui por cima, foi mais a Norte.
> 
> Alguns registos possíveis, ainda meio ensonado


Fantásticas! 

Acordei às 3 e meia e pareceu-me ouvir chover, chover a sério. Depois quando começou o festival e fui à janela sim, confirmei que estava a cair uma bela trovoada sobre o Porto. 

Infelizmente passou a norte daqui, como bem se vê nas tuas fotos, pelo que só vi os clarões, mas foi bom na mesma  A estação de Lordelo acumulou 2,79 mm. Estava um cheiro estranho no ar, elétrico.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Set 2018 às 08:30)

guimeixen disse:


> Consegui apanhar o raio mesmo no fim dos 8 segundos de exposição e também apanhei o trovão a seguir! O melhor raio que vi aqui nos meus 5 anos de registos!!


Venham de lá essas fotos então!


----------



## João Pedro (8 Set 2018 às 08:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Tal como disse em cima, novamente fotografias fantásticas! Belos tons quentes na fotografia, onde a grande qualidade já vem sendo hábito. Esta é uma paisagem que já me vai sendo algo familiar, fruto de recentemente ter ido várias vezes ao Porto


Obrigado Duarte! 
É verdade, ainda pensei que te tivesses mudado para Rio Tinto...  Mas parece que não...


----------



## microcris (8 Set 2018 às 08:50)

quimdabrita disse:


> Qual é essa app?



É um site. 
https://en.sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## dahon (8 Set 2018 às 09:33)

João Pedro disse:


> Estava um cheiro estranho no ar, elétrico.



Esse cheiro é o ozono(O3) produzido pelas descargas eléctricas. É muito comum em trovoadas intensas.
https://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/lis/lis_5


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Set 2018 às 10:03)

Snifa disse:


> Belo festival eléctrico esta noite, pelas 4 da manhã, eram raios de 15 em 15 segundos... perdi uma hora de sono , mas foi por uma boa causa
> 
> Acumulei 1 mm, a trovoada não passou aqui por cima, foi mais a Norte.
> 
> Alguns registos possíveis, ainda meio ensonado



Olha que hora de sono tão bem perdida  
Parabéns, estão fantásticas !  Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## Nando Costa (8 Set 2018 às 11:28)

Boas. Por Alfena foi uma noite e tanto. Trovoada muito forte como ha muito ja não via.


----------



## guimeixen (8 Set 2018 às 11:32)

João Pedro disse:


> Gosto especialmente daquelas em que se vê a água a sair das nuvens



Também são as minhas preferidas 



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Uma vez mais, fotografias fantásticas! Saudades de ver um cenário contrastante como esse, céu azul, nuvens com topos brilhantes e com as bases bem escuras, com o verde da vegetação a dar um toque especial às fotografias. Sinto alguma nostalgia aqui pelo meio, de quando ia para a terra dos meus avós
> 
> Tal como disse em cima, novamente fotografias fantásticas! Belos tons quentes na fotografia, onde a grande qualidade já vem sendo hábito. Esta é uma paisagem que já me vai sendo algo familiar, fruto de recentemente ter ido várias vezes ao Porto



Por acaso ontem esteve bastante bonito, nos dias anteriores a visibilidade esteve bastante má, mas ontem a lestada ajudou a limpar, proporcionando um belo céu azul.



Ruipedroo disse:


> Este caiu a escassos metros!!
> 
> 
> Que estouro monumental!!!!
> ...





João Pedro disse:


> Venham de lá essas fotos então!



Aqui está ele. Mais algumas fotos no tópico que criei aqui.




Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Set 2018 às 11:36)

Por valongo nao ouvi nada..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Set 2018 às 11:48)

Boas, de noite deve ter chovido um pouco mas não dei conta de nada  Aqui nesta zona a melhor trovoada vem sempre á noite


----------



## microcris (8 Set 2018 às 13:11)

Pena irem rebentar para outro lado


----------



## microcris (8 Set 2018 às 13:42)

Afinal ainda vai roncando alguma coisa por cá


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Set 2018 às 14:05)

Boa trovoada a SE  Zona de Castelo de Paiva, parece dirigir-se mais ou menos para esta direção...


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Set 2018 às 14:49)

Como sempre por aqui não há sorte, célula estacionária a SE... No entanto ouço bastantes trovões abafados e as nuvens estão bem fotogénicas


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Set 2018 às 15:04)

Para os lados de Cinfães 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## microcris (8 Set 2018 às 15:05)

c0ldPT disse:


> Boa trovoada a SE  Zona de Castelo de Paiva, parece dirigir-se mais ou menos para esta direção...



Parece dirigir-se de sul para norte mas a rodar para o mar.

Bela trovoada acompanhada agora duma boa chuvada


----------



## Stinger (8 Set 2018 às 15:20)

A desenvolver rápido 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (8 Set 2018 às 15:22)

Sente se agora calor com bastante humidade optimo para o desenvolvimento da célula 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Set 2018 às 15:32)

Boas,

depois de mais uma bela madrugada, começa a desenhar-se mais uma bela tarde. Grandes cogumelos já mais para o interior.

A brisa marítima está a entrar em força o que dificulta a progressão das células para o litoral. Talvez mais tarde acabe por chegar cá algo, com o abrandamento do vento.


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Set 2018 às 15:39)

Foto da célula


guimeixen disse:


> Também são as minhas preferidas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brutal!! Nunca falhas... 

E eu ali mais para baixo e não o vi. Só vi o clarão.   

Agora vejo o motivo para o escândalo que foi esse trovão. De longe o melhor que ouvi Nos últimos dez/quinze anos.


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Set 2018 às 17:32)

Trovoada a E Edit: já mais próxima e audível, relâmpagos provavelmente intra-nuvem pois não se vêem.


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Set 2018 às 17:53)

O ambiente escureceu e já vejo ténues flashes a NE. Trovões brutais!


----------



## AJCS (8 Set 2018 às 18:05)

Começou a chover, alguma trovoada ainda longe.


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Set 2018 às 18:15)

Vários relâmpagos nuvem-solo agora! E chove


----------



## Ruipedroo (8 Set 2018 às 18:28)

Por aqui também muitos roncos no quadrante leste, ainda algo distantes. 


Muito escuro para NE!


----------



## manchester (8 Set 2018 às 18:47)

Boa tarde, 

Esta madrugada foi bastante intensa, morando junto ao maiashopping foi 1 autêntico “bombardeamento”.
Tenho vídeo (duração de 50minutos) e uma série de fotos que irei postar por aqui mais tarde.


----------



## joselamego (8 Set 2018 às 18:47)

Boa tarde,
Céu muito escuro para o quadrante leste 
Já trovejou e choveu
23,8°C
64% hr 


Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Set 2018 às 19:08)

Chove moderado com direito a sol e arco-íris a realçar bem o negro das nuvens. Bonito cenário!


----------



## guimeixen (8 Set 2018 às 19:13)

A célula foi-se mas agora estão uns bonitos mammatus no céu com um arco-íris.


----------



## FSantos (8 Set 2018 às 19:21)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Set 2018 às 19:42)

Final de tarde espetacular!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (8 Set 2018 às 19:47)

Mammatus em Espinho

Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (8 Set 2018 às 19:47)

Umas fotos...

1 Serra da pia
2 Serra Santa justa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (8 Set 2018 às 19:48)

Mais uma
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Set 2018 às 21:17)

Boa noite.

*Belas imagens nos trouxeram. PARABÉNS A TODOS!*

Depois da acalmia dos últimos dias por aqui, eis que pelas 18h tivemos aqui um curto episódio de trovoada - estava já a perder força.
Foi curto mas grosso.
Alguma precipitação, que resultou num acumulado de 1,0 mm.
A salientar: as 4 "bombas", trovões muito fortes, que rebentaram aqui a cerca de 500-1000 metros de distância, todas na mesma zona, para SE. ocorreram em menos de 2 minutos e puseram quadros abaixo, alarmes a tocar e acompanharam-se de alguma precipitação forte, mas de curta duração, em freguesias vizinhas.
Hoje esteve razoavelmente quente, abafado.
O vento ora soprou fraco, ora da parte de tarde soprou moderado.

*Tactual: 18,9ºC
Hr: 78%
*​Continuação de um excelente fim de semana.


----------



## dj_teko (8 Set 2018 às 22:00)

Olá malta da Maia, que barulho era aquele do estilo de um motor de avião que por vezes era bem intenso alguém se apercebeu?


----------



## João Pedro (8 Set 2018 às 22:29)

Boas noites!

Pelo Porto nem uma gota de chuva esta tarde, mas ao final da tarde ainda apareceram algumas coisas interessantes, à medida que o céu ia escurecendo pelas células em aproximação.
Primeiro vieram umas nuvens que nem sei bem o que lhes chamar... pareciam um híbrido entre lenticulares e outra coisa qualquer... mas que eram bonitas eram! 



Atmospheric Weirdness. Porto, 08-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Atmospheric Weirdness. Porto, 08-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Atmospheric Weirdness. Porto, 08-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E depois, quando já não esperava mais nada, apareceram estes... 



Mammatus Clouds. Porto, 08-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus Clouds. Porto, 08-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Já em Leça, e sem máquina...  Apareceram mais... teve de ser mesmo com o telemóvel. Meio me*dosas mais dá para ficarem com uma ideia... 



Mammatus Clouds. Leça da Palmeira, 08-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus Clouds. Leça da Palmeira, 08-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Mammatus Clouds. Leça da Palmeira, 08-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Para além desta animação de final de tarde, foi um dia calmo. Máxima de 23,4ºC.
Agora sigo com 21,6ºC, está bastante abafado, e céu parcialmente nublado.


----------



## João Pedro (8 Set 2018 às 22:38)

dahon disse:


> Esse cheiro é o ozono(O3) produzido pelas descargas eléctricas. É muito comum em trovoadas intensas.
> https://science.nasa.gov/science-news/science-at-nasa/lis/lis_5


Era fortíssimo o cheiro, tinha as janelas praticamente fechadas e conseguia sentir-se dentro de casa.
Obrigado! Já tinha lido isso algures (se calhar aqui mesmo) há muito tempo e já nem me lembrava


----------



## João Pedro (8 Set 2018 às 22:43)

guimeixen disse:


> Aqui está ele. Mais algumas fotos no tópico que criei aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que brutalidade!  Estava mesmo em cima de ti!  Fantástico mesmo


----------



## manchester (9 Set 2018 às 00:22)

Boas noites,

Conforme tinha dito anteriormente coloco aqui o vídeo integral da filmagem da trovoada de ontem.
O vídeo é longo, mas apanha praticamente na totalidade a trovoada que caiu aqui perto


----------



## qwerl (9 Set 2018 às 01:09)

Boa noite

Por aqui, os dias têm sido de calor e humidade alta, típico tempo de trovoada.
Hoje de madrugada passou aqui uma célula, deu um trovão e um aguaceiro forte mas não passou disso.

Por agora sigo com uma noite  agradável, com 17ºC atuais e céu praticamente limpo


----------



## manchester (9 Set 2018 às 01:57)

Segue album com longa de sessão de relâmpagos vistos desde a minha zona.
As fotos foram tiradas por telemóvel, e dada a proximidade algumas fotos não ficaram muito boas, mas como este forum tambem vive de fotos, sigam elas 


https://www.flickr.com/photos/149642454@N05/sets/72157673212060998




IMG_6191 by Pedro Vidal, no Flickr


----------



## joselamego (9 Set 2018 às 08:55)

Bom dia, 
Nevoeiro a predominar mas o sol vai espreitando
19,4°C
82% hr

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Set 2018 às 16:45)

Boa tarde,

Dia bastante mortiço por aqui até há coisa de uma hora quando o sol conseguiu finalmente "derreter" a neblina que por aqui pairava. Para os lados do mar parece ainda haver qualquer coisita.  

18,3ºC e 94% de HR neste momento. Não se está mal...


----------



## guimeixen (9 Set 2018 às 17:25)

Boa tarde,

Grande torre para ENE, está a crescer tão rápido que até produziu uma nuvem pileus.


----------



## Paelagius (9 Set 2018 às 18:08)

Boa tarde,

Acabo de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## manchester (9 Set 2018 às 18:23)

Por aqui vê-se o efeito do ar marítimo a desfazer as torres


----------



## manchester (9 Set 2018 às 18:40)

Ontem ao final da tarde fui até à Serra de Santa Justa e ainda vi o arco íris e uns mammatus e um por-do-sol bem laranja

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmpKsN64




IMG_6691 by Pedro Vidal, no Flickr


----------



## joselamego (9 Set 2018 às 19:38)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo
Máxima de 23,9°C
22,0°C
70% hr

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (9 Set 2018 às 21:27)

Snifa disse:


> Belo festival eléctrico esta noite, pelas 4 da manhã, eram raios de 15 em 15 segundos... perdi uma hora de sono , mas foi por uma boa causa
> 
> Acumulei 1 mm, a trovoada não passou aqui por cima, foi mais a Norte.
> 
> Alguns registos possíveis, ainda meio ensonado


Magníficas, obrigado pela partilha

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Set 2018 às 23:15)

manchester disse:


> Ontem ao final da tarde fui até à Serra de Santa Justa e ainda vi o arco íris e uns mammatus e um por-do-sol bem laranja
> 
> https://flic.kr/s/aHsmpKsN64
> 
> ...


Bela foto!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Set 2018 às 23:16)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Acabo de ouvir um trovão.


Tens a certeza? Cá para mim foi um foguete...


----------



## João Pedro (9 Set 2018 às 23:39)

Boas,
Por cá a noite segue calmíssima, cheia de nevoeiro, com 15,5ºC  e 100% de HR.

Duas fotos, uma dele ao chegar...



Foggy Night. Porto, 09-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E agora, envolvendo esta zona da cidade por completo.



Foggy Night. Porto, 09-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Gosto destas noites nevoeirentas


----------



## qwerl (10 Set 2018 às 00:11)

Boa noite

Por aqui manhã de nevoeiro, tarde de sol e algum calor, e noite fresca com nevoeiro de novo ´

15ºC atuais, vento praticamente nulo


----------



## Paelagius (10 Set 2018 às 00:15)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas,
> Por cá a noite segue calmíssima, cheia de nevoeiro, com 15,5ºC  e 100% de HR.
> 
> Duas fotos, uma dele ao chegar...
> ...



Fotografia registada às 21:10






E sim, também quando fui tirar a fotografia queixei-me do frio


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Set 2018 às 00:16)

Boas,

ontem tive mais um dia de sol. Ainda ameaçou a leste com a formação de uma célula, mas dissipou logo.

Deixo duas fotos da tarde do dia 7. Célula fraquita mas bastante fotogénica:




Forming T-Storm by Rui Pedro, no Flickr




T-Storm by Rui Pedro, no Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 00:21)

Paelagius disse:


> Fotografia registada às 21:10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A minha primeira às 21:16.
Fui tomar café a Leça e aí estava mesmo frio por volta das 19h45. Nevoeiro cerradíssimo, parecia noite já a essa hora


----------



## Paelagius (10 Set 2018 às 00:26)

João Pedro disse:


> Tens a certeza? Cá para mim foi um foguete...







Graças ao Blitzortung   Não fossem achar que estava a fazer confusão


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 00:28)

Paelagius disse:


> Graças ao Blitzortung   Não fossem achar que estava a fazer confusão


De facto...  Não dei por nada; devia estar a dormir a sesta, só pode!


----------



## Ruipedroo (10 Set 2018 às 01:01)

João Pedro disse:


> De facto...  Não dei por nada; devia estar a dormir a sesta, só pode!



Falta saber o que é que explodiu que até confundiu o Blitzortung. 


A essa hora nem mostra nada no radar...


----------



## Andre Barbosa (10 Set 2018 às 04:18)

Aqui ficam dois vídeos registados da trovoada aqui no Porto há duas noites atrás.


Este com alguns slowmotions


----------



## joselamego (10 Set 2018 às 11:45)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo
Madrugada de nevoeiro
Minima de 16,4°C
26,7°C
56% hr

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 21:57)

Andre Barbosa disse:


> Aqui ficam dois vídeos registados da trovoada aqui no Porto há duas noites atrás.
> 
> 
> Este com alguns slowmotions


Muito bons os slow motions!  Obrigado pela partilha


----------



## João Pedro (10 Set 2018 às 22:02)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia com pouca história pela Invicta. Nevoeiro durante toda a noite e parte da manhã, o que fez baixar bastante a temperatura. A mínima chegou aos 14,2ºC. Sol durante o resto do dia e máxima de 26,9ºC. Amanhã a conversa já será outra...  Belo pôr do sol hoje, que já só consegui ver ao passar na ponte da Arrábida pelas 20h00. Caso contrário já vos estava a massacrar com uma batelada de fotos... 

Neste momento 19,5ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2018 às 00:40)

Boa noite,
Gondomar 
Céu limpo
Ontem máxima de 30,4°C
Atual de 22,0°C
63% hr

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Set 2018 às 10:14)

Bom dia.

Ontem foi um dia quente, bastante até para a zona interior do distrito. Particularmente em Amarante pela tarde estava bem quente.
Mas já se nota o avançar do verão e o calor já "não dura tanto"...As noites já arrefecem mais e as horas de calor são menos.

Hoje temos céu limpo e vento fraco de NNO, com alguma neblina para o interior.

*Ontem
Tmín: 13,1ºC
Tmáx: 31,3ºC

Hoje
Tmín: 14,0ºC

Tactual: 24,1ºC
Hr: 59%*​


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2018 às 11:40)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo
Minima de 19,6°C
28,8°C
50% hr

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Set 2018 às 13:35)

Boa tarde,

Mínima tropical *20.9°C*

Neste momento estão *29.1°C* com vento fraco de WSW


----------



## Tonton (11 Set 2018 às 14:55)

João Pedro disse:


> Que bom ver o calor por onde ele deve estar...
> Deixa lá, amanhã já volta a aquecer por aqui também...



Pois é mesmo, assim hoje não te ficas a rir, ora toma lá


----------



## joselamego (11 Set 2018 às 18:30)

Boas,
Céu limpo
Máxima de 31,1°C
29,2°C
42% hr 

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (11 Set 2018 às 21:29)

Tonton disse:


> Pois é mesmo, assim hoje não te ficas a rir, ora toma lá


Felizmente movo-me mais ali pelas imediações daquela bela bolinha com um 28 lá dentro...  Mas sim, já deu para sentir a torradeira um bocadinho mais hoje, com direito a janelas fechadas outra vez... 

Muito agradável junto às águas do nosso Atlântico ao final da tarde, quase sem vento. 
A máxima por aqui não passou dos 28,4ºC, mas com muita humidade. Neste momento 22,6ºC, céu limpo e 78% de HR.


----------



## joselamego (12 Set 2018 às 09:43)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo
Minima de 19,2°C
22,7°C
67% hr

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Set 2018 às 23:12)

Boa noite.

Depois do calor de ontem (*Tmáx*: *33,3ºC*), hoje de novo calor mas um pouquinho menos (*Tmáx*: *31,4ºC*).
Mas continua a ser calor...
As noites já permitem arejar as casas a tempo e horas de fechar as persianas, e ter o resto da noite sem a luz dos candeeiros das ruas a entrar quartos adentro...Bem, bom. 
A noite segue calma, apenas com ligeira brisa fresca.
A *Tmín* de hoje foi de *14,4ºC*.

*Tactual: 15,3ºC
Hr: 61%*​


----------



## joselamego (13 Set 2018 às 17:45)

Boa tarde,
Cèu limpo
Minima de 16,3°C
Máxima de 26,3°C
25,4°C
63% hr 

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (13 Set 2018 às 21:40)

Boas,

Por cá o dia foi o oposto do da Carolina do Norte...  Acho que não preciso de dizer mais nada... 
....

Bom...
Sol, nevoeiro a subir o Douro pela hora do almoço. A estação de Lordelo passou-se e registou uma máxima de 36,1ºC... o costume 

Vá lá, o pôr do sol salvou o dia 



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Edit: Vá a estação de Lordelo já está a mostrar dados mais credíveis agora. Máxima de 22,7ºC e Tatual de 17,1ºC.


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Set 2018 às 23:37)

Boa noite, dia de sol e calor com máxima de *32.4ºC*, apesar de que pelas 7 da manhã a temperatura rondava os *10ºC. *


----------



## qwerl (13 Set 2018 às 23:48)

Boas

Dias sem grande história, sol e calor e assim parece continuar nos próximos dias.

Hoje um pouco mais fresco, ainda assim foi um dia bastante quente, no entanto o nevoeiro esteve presente na faixa costeira

Neste momento tudo calmo com *15ºC*


----------



## rokleon (14 Set 2018 às 08:17)

A partir de uma resposta no seg. litoral centro:


WHORTAS disse:


> Bom dia
> 14.8°C e nevoeiro forte


Tem sido assim também em Aveiro, cidade. Fui lá nos últimos dois e o nevoeiro só se tem dissipado por volta das 10h da manhã. Na Feira o nevoeiro nem às 7h/8h da manhã aparece... É uma transição de poucos quilómetros desde aqui até à faixa de nevoeiro. Mas vi até bastantes vezes cá nevoeiro, na manhã.


----------



## joselamego (14 Set 2018 às 12:11)

Bom dia,
Céu limpo
Minima de 16°C
22,9°C
Hoje mais fresco
68% hr

Enviado do meu 77X através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2018 às 21:57)

Boa noite,

Aqui pelo Porto ocidental o menu de hoje foi este:

Pequeno-almoço: nevoeiro
Almoço: nevoeiro
Lanche: nevoeiro
Jantar: nevoeiro

Conseguem adivinhar como está agora?  Isso, nevoeiro... bem cerrado.

Tatual: 15,7ºC. Tmáx: 17,8ºC e Tmín: 14,3ºC.

Edit: Esqueci-me de mencionar, tanto ontem como hoje, tanto nevoeiro sempre dá direito a alguma precipitação oculta, o que vai dando para matar a sede às plantinhas da Foz e arredores  Hoje 0,51mm.


----------



## rokleon (14 Set 2018 às 23:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Aqui pelo Porto ocidental o menu de hoje foi este:
> 
> ...


É a chamada morrinha  (esse chuvisco)


----------



## João Pedro (14 Set 2018 às 23:12)

rokleon disse:


> É a chamada morrinha  (esse chuvisco)


Mas isto não foi chuva, foi nevoeiro mesmo


----------



## qwerl (14 Set 2018 às 23:19)

Boas

Hoje dia um pouco mais fresco, com algum nevoeiro até ao início da tarde, e sol no resto do dia

As noites já vão sendo mais frescas, esta noite tive mínima de *11ºC*

Neste momento* 16ºC* e nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## rokleon (14 Set 2018 às 23:42)

Tonton disse:


> Circulação a 250 hPa (~10.000 metros de altitude), onde se vê a corrente forte para noroeste que arrastará os topos das nuvens:


Notei isso efetivamente por cá ao pôr do sol. (bem bonito) Sombras de cirrus que deverão ter escapado dos topos. Não tenho fotos...

(resposta a uma resposta do Seguimento Sul)


----------



## joselamego (15 Set 2018 às 10:46)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 16,5°C
21,9°C
75% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (15 Set 2018 às 13:03)

Seguimento desde a praia de Ovar. O Nevoeiro nao cessa! Vento fraco de W / WNW.


----------



## guimeixen (15 Set 2018 às 19:15)

Boa tarde,

Belas células que se formaram para NE.


----------



## joselamego (15 Set 2018 às 22:17)

Boa noite,
Nevoeiro disperso 
Máxima de 25,9°C
18,3°C
83% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Set 2018 às 08:46)

Bom dia 
16,9°C
Nevoeiro 
90% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (16 Set 2018 às 18:06)

Boa tarde,

Noite fresca, com mínima de 14,0ºC. Ontem o nevoeiro começou a chegar aqui por volta das 23h e assim se manteve até um pouco antes das 10h de hoje. Após uma ida de madrugada ao aeroporto do Porto fui até ao Sameiro para fotografar o nascer do sol com o nevoeiro lá em baixo.
Deixo também aqui alguns registos do dia 8, quando tivemos mammatus ao pôr do sol com arco-íris. Também alguns do dia 9, em que se formou uma célula não muito intensa perto do Gerês e uma das torres originou a formação de uma bela nuvem pileus. E mais algumas de ontem em que foram visíveis umas células perto do fim da tarde.


Dia 8:





Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Forming thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Mammatus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Mammatus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Rainbow and rainshafts by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Rainbow and thunderstorm anvil by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Rainbow by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Rainbow by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm anvil at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Dia 9:





Forming thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Pileus over an updraft by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Pileus over an updraft by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Forming thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Dia 15:





Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Forming thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorms by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Dia 16:





Foggy sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Fog from above at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Fog from above at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Fog from above at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Fog from above at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Fog from above at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Fog from above at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Fog from above at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Fog from above at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Fog from above at sunrise by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## joselamego (16 Set 2018 às 21:46)

Boa noite,
Dia de sol 
Máxima de 24,9°C
19,7°C
79% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Set 2018 às 22:18)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Noite fresca, com mínima de 14,0ºC. Ontem o nevoeiro começou a chegar aqui por volta das 23h e assim se manteve até um pouco antes das 10h de hoje. Após uma ida de madrugada ao aeroporto do Porto fui até ao Sameiro para fotografar o nascer do sol com o nevoeiro lá em baixo.
> Deixo também aqui alguns registos do dia 8, quando tivemos mammatus ao pôr do sol com arco-íris. Também alguns do dia 9, em que se formou uma célula não muito intensa perto do Gerês e uma das torres originou a formação de uma bela nuvem pileus. E mais algumas de ontem em que foram visíveis umas células perto do fim da tarde.
> ...


Fantásticas como sempre Guilherme  As tiradas do Sameiro estão brutais, parabéns e obrigado pela partilha 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Set 2018 às 22:51)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Noite fresca, com mínima de 14,0ºC. Ontem o nevoeiro começou a chegar aqui por volta das 23h e assim se manteve até um pouco antes das 10h de hoje. Após uma ida de madrugada ao aeroporto do Porto fui até ao Sameiro para fotografar o nascer do sol com o nevoeiro lá em baixo.
> Deixo também aqui alguns registos do dia 8, quando tivemos mammatus ao pôr do sol com arco-íris. Também alguns do dia 9, em que se formou uma célula não muito intensa perto do Gerês e uma das torres originou a formação de uma bela nuvem pileus. E mais algumas de ontem em que foram visíveis umas células perto do fim da tarde.
> ...


Simplesmente, fantásticas 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Set 2018 às 10:54)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 15,9°C
21,0°C
77% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Set 2018 às 14:07)

Céu limpo
24,3°C
66% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (17 Set 2018 às 14:36)

Boa tarde,

Fantásticas nuvens aqui por cima. Muito finas e todas onduladas a provocar umas belas cores por volta do sol.


----------



## Cinza (17 Set 2018 às 18:20)

Boa tarde, dia a começar fresco, mas a compor-se da parte da tarde, agora está bastante nevoeiro e fresco.

O céu hoje esteve particularmente interessante e bonito, maioritariamente azul mas com alguns cirrus (coloquei no google tipos de nuvens e as que me pareciam com o tipo das que estava a ver eram as com o nome cirrus, peço desculpa se estou a cometer algum erro mas ainda estou a aprender), o certo é que há 1 hora ao estar a apreciar o céu deparei-me com um micro arco-íris (se é que lhe posso chamar arco-íris) as fotos não são de uma qualidade espetacular (é o que há, a máquina fotográfica não é de grande qualidade), *alguém importa-se de explicar-me o que é, (peço desculpa se a resposta é básica mas não sei mesmo).*


----------



## rfilipeg (17 Set 2018 às 18:33)

Já tenho é saudades de uns bons temporais aqui pelo litoral norte. Tem sido um verão sem história autêntica seca. Agora vamos a ver o que nos espera o Outono e o Inverno. Cheira me que vamos apanhar umas boas "secas" e tempos monótonos.
Não sei onde tem chovido menos mas penso que no nosso país é o litoral norte que menos tem chovido corrijam me se estiver enganado.


----------



## guimeixen (17 Set 2018 às 18:49)

Cinza disse:


> Boa tarde, dia a começar fresco, mas a compor-se da parte da tarde, agora está bastante nevoeiro e fresco.
> 
> O céu hoje esteve particularmente interessante e bonito, maioritariamente azul mas com alguns cirrus (coloquei no google tipos de nuvens e as que me pareciam com o tipo das que estava a ver eram as com o nome cirrus, peço desculpa se estou a cometer algum erro mas ainda estou a aprender), o certo é que há 1 hora ao estar a apreciar o céu deparei-me com um micro arco-íris (se é que lhe posso chamar arco-íris) as fotos não são de uma qualidade espetacular (é o que há, a máquina fotográfica não é de grande qualidade), *alguém importa-se de explicar-me o que é, (peço desculpa se a resposta é básica mas não sei mesmo).*



É um arco circunzenital.
https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arco_circunzenital


----------



## Cinza (17 Set 2018 às 18:52)

guimeixen disse:


> É um arco circunzenital.
> https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arco_circunzenital



Muito obrigada , não sabia mesmo o que poderia ser.


----------



## guimeixen (17 Set 2018 às 18:57)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fantásticas como sempre Guilherme  As tiradas do Sameiro estão brutais, parabéns e obrigado pela partilha
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk





remember disse:


> Simplesmente, fantásticas
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk



Obrigado aos dois!



guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Fantásticas nuvens aqui por cima. Muito finas e todas onduladas a provocar umas belas cores por volta do sol.



Umas fotos das tais nuvens:




Iridescence by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Waves by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Waves by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Waves by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Waves by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Waves by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Waves by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Waves by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Waves by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Cinza (17 Set 2018 às 19:00)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado aos dois!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Fantásticas, realmente o céu hoje andou inspirado


----------



## rokleon (17 Set 2018 às 19:47)

Meu seguimento (apenas) descritivo de hoje:
Ovar: às 8h30 nevoeiro cerrado, bem fresquinho. Eu sou sensível a isso, nem com casaco de ganga me sentia bem.
Aveiro: ao longo do dia até fim de tarde: Céu quase limpo e cumulus à vista, mas ao longo do tempo gradualmente foi ficando mais nublado. Máx do IPMA foi 22.1ºc com HR sempre elevada no dia de hoje.
SM da Feira agora: céu escuro, todo nublado. (já não há uma estação da Wunderground por cá senão indicava os dados do momento)


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2018 às 21:20)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Noite fresca, com mínima de 14,0ºC. Ontem o nevoeiro começou a chegar aqui por volta das 23h e assim se manteve até um pouco antes das 10h de hoje. Após uma ida de madrugada ao aeroporto do Porto fui até ao Sameiro para fotografar o nascer do sol com o nevoeiro lá em baixo.
> Deixo também aqui alguns registos do dia 8, quando tivemos mammatus ao pôr do sol com arco-íris. Também alguns do dia 9, em que se formou uma célula não muito intensa perto do Gerês e uma das torres originou a formação de uma bela nuvem pileus. E mais algumas de ontem em que foram visíveis umas células perto do fim da tarde.


Epá... passas os dias à janela? Sempre atento!  Magníficas como sempre! 
As do nevoeiro, pois, essas então nem se fala! Aposto que estavas a sorrir ao ver aquela paisagem!  Era o que eu faria certamente...  Lindas e mágicas


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2018 às 21:26)

Cinza disse:


> Boa tarde, dia a começar fresco, mas a compor-se da parte da tarde, agora está bastante nevoeiro e fresco.
> 
> O céu hoje esteve particularmente interessante e bonito, maioritariamente azul mas com alguns cirrus (coloquei no google tipos de nuvens e as que me pareciam com o tipo das que estava a ver eram as com o nome cirrus, peço desculpa se estou a cometer algum erro mas ainda estou a aprender), o certo é que há 1 hora ao estar a apreciar o céu deparei-me com um micro arco-íris (se é que lhe posso chamar arco-íris) as fotos não são de uma qualidade espetacular (é o que há, a máquina fotográfica não é de grande qualidade), *alguém importa-se de explicar-me o que é, (peço desculpa se a resposta é básica mas não sei mesmo).*



Lindas, Helena! 

E não peças desculpa, estamos cá todos para aprender e para nos ajudarmos uns aos outros  (falo por mim que sou um bocado básico nestas coisas da meteorologia... )


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2018 às 21:29)

guimeixen disse:


> Obrigado aos dois!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Belíssimas irisações!  Há que tempos que não vejo umas como devem ser...


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2018 às 21:39)

Boas noites,

Estou farto de nevoeiro... não pensei que tal fosse possível, mas aconteceu...  É que não tem sido outra coisa desde sexta-feira, nem consegui ver o Sagres no sábado no porto de Leixões! 

Ontem ao fim do dia lá levantou a tempo de se ver o poente, que por acaso foi bem bonito 



Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 16-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 16-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 16-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 16-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 16-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 16-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Hoje já voltou ao mesmo... apesar de já estar melhorzinho agora, quase limpo 
Máxima do dia: 20,5ºC; mínima: 14,5ºC e atual: 15,7ºC.


----------



## Snifa (17 Set 2018 às 21:53)

Boas, 

noite fresca por aqui, sigo com 15.8ºc actuais, algumas nuvens baixas e nevoeiros visíveis a Oeste.

Mais fresco só mesmo a mais de 11 mil metros:






E  mesmo aos 5300 m, já começa a arrefecer 







Sempre interessante seguir as temperaturas exteriores medidas pelos aviões a diferentes altitudes


----------



## João Pedro (17 Set 2018 às 22:05)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> noite fresca por aqui, sigo com 15.8ºc actuais, algumas nuvens baixas e nevoeiros visíveis a Oeste.
> 
> ...


Aos 5300 m ainda se aguentam bem aqueles -12ºC 
Estás com saudades do Inverno tu...


----------



## Cinza (18 Set 2018 às 08:51)

João Pedro disse:


> Lindas, Helena!
> 
> E não peças desculpa, estamos cá todos para aprender e para nos ajudarmos uns aos outros  (falo por mim que sou um bocado básico nestas coisas da meteorologia... )



Obrigada, e parabéns pelas fotos que tiraste ao poente estão .


----------



## joselamego (18 Set 2018 às 08:57)

Bom dia 
Nevoeiro ao longe 
Já chuviscou 
0,4 mm 
17,3°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (18 Set 2018 às 08:59)

Cinza disse:


> Boa tarde, dia a começar fresco, mas a compor-se da parte da tarde, agora está bastante nevoeiro e fresco.
> 
> O céu hoje esteve particularmente interessante e bonito, maioritariamente azul mas com alguns cirrus (coloquei no google tipos de nuvens e as que me pareciam com o tipo das que estava a ver eram as com o nome cirrus, peço desculpa se estou a cometer algum erro mas ainda estou a aprender), o certo é que há 1 hora ao estar a apreciar o céu deparei-me com um micro arco-íris (se é que lhe posso chamar arco-íris) as fotos não são de uma qualidade espetacular (é o que há, a máquina fotográfica não é de grande qualidade), *alguém importa-se de explicar-me o que é, (peço desculpa se a resposta é básica mas não sei mesmo).*


Basicamente a diferença é que o "pote de ouro" não está no chão  (sobre esse arco-íris)

Fui fazer umas pesquisas em 10 minutos:
Definição da WMO (em inglês) de arco íris, porque acontece:


> This phenomenon is mainly due to refraction and reflection of light. When rainbows are produced by the Sun, their colours are usually brilliant, and when produced by the Moon (“moonbow”), their colours are much weaker or sometimes absent.



... Depois fui à Wikipedia: Este fenómeno é em português um "Arco circum-horizontal" apesar de não ser possível ver o arco


> A *circumhorizontal arc* is an optical phenomenon that belongs to the family of ice halos formed by the refraction of sun- or moonlight in plate-shaped ice crystals suspended in the atmosphere, typically in cirrus or cirrostratus clouds. In its full form, the arc has the appearance of a large, brightly spectrum-coloured band (red being the topmost colour) running parallel to the horizon, located far below the Sun or Moon. The distance between the arc and the Sun or Moon is twice as far as the common 22-degree halo. Often, when the halo-forming cloud is small or patchy, only fragments of the arc are seen. As with all halos, it can be caused by the Sun as well as (but much more rarely) the Moon.[1]
> 
> Other currently accepted names for the circumhorizontal arc are *circumhorizon arc* or *lower symmetric 46° plate arc*.[2] The misleading term "*fire rainbow*" is sometimes used to describe this phenomenon, although it is neither a rainbow, nor related in any way to fire. The term, apparently coined in 2006,[3] may originate in the occasional appearance of the arc as "flames" in the sky, when it occurs in fragmentary cirrus clouds.



Esse fenómeno optico, em cirrus é bastante raro, atenção! Eles facilitam este tipo de fenómeno pois são nuvens muito altas, e portanto com particulas de gelo, e isso significa refração e/ou difração maior, o que facilita isto. Eu nunca vi pessoalmente. Mas acho que é mais comum veres esses arco íris perfeito se tiveres o céu coberto em cirrus estratus. Tipo isto:





No caso particular da tua foto, só se ve um fragmento desse  arco. Penso que se pode confundir com a iridescência da nuvem, mas nesse caso acho que é o fenomeno que citei. Se viste que aconteceu isto à nuvem:


> Firstly, a circumhorizon arc always has a fixed location in the sky in relation to the Sun or Moon (namely below it at an angle of 46°), while iridescence can occur in different positions (often directly around the Sun or Moon). Secondly, the colour bands in a circumhorizon arc always run horizontally with the red on top, while in iridescence they are much more random in sequence and shape, which roughly follows the contours of the cloud that causes it. Finally, the colours of a circumhorizon arc are pure and spectral (more so than in a rainbow), while the colours in cloud iridescence have a more washed-out, "mother of pearl" appearance.


Então é um arco circum horizontal

Esta foto é um exemplo incrível do tipo de arco-iris que viste:





Links de consulta:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Circumhorizontal_arc
https://cloudatlas.wmo.int/rainbow.html

Ok, agora tenho de me despachar! Ai meteorologia, és muito complexa...  Desculpem se foi uma mensagem pouco sucinta, no que transmiti.


----------



## Cinza (18 Set 2018 às 09:37)

rokleon disse:


> Basicamente a diferença é que o "pote de ouro" não está no chão  (sobre esse arco-íris)
> 
> Fui fazer umas pesquisas em 10 minutos:
> Definição da WMO (em inglês) de arco íris, porque acontece:
> ...



O que eu vi foi:  no inicio um pequeno risco no céu com as cores do arco íris (primeira foto que mal se vê) e pouco depois ficou literalmente como um smile, que se foi dissipando lentamente até desaparecer. Infelizmente as fotos não são de grande qualidade para partilha, mas na minha memoria vai ficar marcada (foi a primeira vez que vi), foi bem bonito.


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Set 2018 às 10:13)

Bom dia.

O dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro no Vale do Sousa.
Aqui por Paços de Ferreira temos o céu muito nublado, até a ameaçar chuvisco.
O vento é sopra fraco a moderado de ONO.
Está fresco.
Vamos ver se vai abrir e aquecer um pouco. Afinal o outono ainda não começou, não é? É pois...

*Tactual: 18,7ºC
Hr: 81%*​


----------



## joselamego (18 Set 2018 às 11:40)

Boas,
Por gondomar 
Céu muito nublado 
Acumulado do chuvisco 0,4 mm
21,4°C
78% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Set 2018 às 17:06)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo
Máxima de 24,5°C
23,1°C
71% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Set 2018 às 23:02)

18,3°C
79% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Set 2018 às 09:10)

Bom dia ,
Madrugadas com nevoeiro 
O dia amanheceu com sol 
Mínima de 14,7°C
Atual de 17,1°C
84% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Set 2018 às 11:28)

Bom dia.

A noite por cá foi fresca, mas a manhã já está quentinha - pelo menos ao sol a sensação térmica é de algum calor.
O céu está limpo mas existe neblina dispersa.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NNE.

*Tmín: 9,9ºC

Tactual: 22,1ºC
Hr: 55%*​


----------



## joselamego (19 Set 2018 às 20:31)

Boa noite 
Máxima de 25,7°C
20,1°C
77 % hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Set 2018 às 09:28)

Bom dia 
Nevoeiro 
Mínima de 16,4°C
17°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (20 Set 2018 às 16:51)

Vista para W desde Aveiro, Cirrus:
A Norte mais desenvolvimento vertical de nuvens mas nada de especial.
Nortada ligeira. Este fim-de-semana vai aquecer...


----------



## joselamego (20 Set 2018 às 20:38)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado
Máxima de 24,7°C
19,8°C
77% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (20 Set 2018 às 22:14)

Boas noites,

Visita de médico relâmpago ao Ribatejo hoje... pelas 6 da manhã muito nevoeiro e algum frio — cerca de 15ºC — à saída do Porto. No regresso ao final da tarde, muita _virga_, de grandes dimensões, e _cirrus_ emolduravam os céus sobre a cidade.

Aqui há coisa de uma hora o céu estava incrível, parecia estar cheio de _mammatus_. Não sei o que era, mas estava com um ar bastante turbulento 



Turbulent Skies. Porto, 20-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Neste momento continua bastante nublado e 18,2ºC. A máxima por cá foi de 21,8C. Nada mau comparado com o "fogo" ribatejano...


----------



## Paelagius (20 Set 2018 às 22:37)

João Pedro disse:


> Aqui há coisa de uma hora o céu estava incrível, parecia estar cheio de _mammatus_. Não sei o que era, mas estava com um ar bastante turbulento



Uau! Fantástico!  Pena, não ter dado conta de nada disso.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Set 2018 às 22:38)

Paelagius disse:


> Uau! Fantástico!  Pena, não ter dado conta de nada disso.


Até fui ver ao radar se seria algum resto de trovoada que cá tivesse chegado mas não... pareciam mesmo _mammatus_.


----------



## João Pedro (20 Set 2018 às 22:40)

Cinza disse:


> Obrigada, e parabéns pelas fotos que tiraste ao poente estão .


Obrigado Helena


----------



## qwerl (21 Set 2018 às 00:18)

Boa noite

Por aqui de manhã esteve nevoeiro, até caiu alguma morrinha
Durante a tarde o tempo abriu e por volta das 17h voltou o nevoeiro.

Neste momento céu encoberto e *18,7ºC*. Parece que até ao fim do mês não há chuva à vista pelo menos para aqui, só não acabo o mês a zeros graças a um aguaceiro que caiu no início do mês


----------



## joselamego (21 Set 2018 às 07:31)

Bom dia,
18,0°C
86% hr
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (21 Set 2018 às 19:46)

Boa noite 
Gondomar 
Máxima de 25,9°C
Atual de 21,3°C
75% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2018 às 21:51)

Olá boa noite! 

E que bela noite de verão que está por cá...  Bom, ainda é verão, certo? 
Até pode ser, mas os tons rosa do poente já vão contando outra história. O outono está aí à porta, ainda que as temperaturas pareçam dizer outra coisa.



Pink Sunset. Porto, 21-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pink Sunset. Porto, 21-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Pink Sunset. Porto, 21-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


A máxima foi de apenas 23,2ºC mas com níveis de HR a rondar os 100% a sensação foi, e é, de bem mais quente. Estão 18,4ºC agora mas parece estar bem mais. A HR está nos 100% neste momento.


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2018 às 21:54)

joselamego disse:


> Bom dia,
> 18,0°C
> 86% hr
> 
> ...


Isto é o Tâmega ou o Douro?  É esta a tua vista este ano?


----------



## joselamego (21 Set 2018 às 21:54)

Rio Tâmega 
Depois de Alpendurada 





João Pedro disse:


> Isto é o Tâmega ou o Douro?  É esta a tua vista este ano?



Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2018 às 21:58)

joselamego disse:


> Rio Tâmega
> Depois de Alpendurada
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Bem me parecia  Belíssima vista!


----------



## joselamego (21 Set 2018 às 21:59)

João Pedro disse:


> Bem me parecia  Belíssima vista!


5 km antes chegar minha escola 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2018 às 22:02)

joselamego disse:


> 5 km antes chegar minha escola
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Sim, imaginei que fosse a caminho do Marco. A estação fica em Gondomar então?


----------



## joselamego (21 Set 2018 às 22:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Bem me parecia  Belíssima vista!
> 
> Sim, imaginei que fosse a caminho do Marco. A estação fica em Gondomar então?


Sim, a estação fica em Gondomar 
Neste momento estou em Lamego.

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2018 às 22:04)

joselamego disse:


> Sim, a estação fica em Gondomar
> Neste momento estou em Lamego.
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Ok! 
Sempre em movimento!


----------



## joselamego (21 Set 2018 às 22:05)

João Pedro disse:


> Ok!
> Sempre em movimento!


Tenho.os filhos cá 
Gondomar é minha terra natal 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (21 Set 2018 às 22:06)

joselamego disse:


> Tenho.os filhos cá
> Gondomar é minha terra natal
> 
> Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


Eu sei  Bem mais fácil de os veres este ano!


----------



## joselamego (21 Set 2018 às 22:07)

João Pedro disse:


> Eu sei  Bem mais fácil de os veres este ano!


Verdade amigo 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (21 Set 2018 às 23:00)

João Pedro disse:


> Olá boa noite!
> 
> E que bela noite de verão que está por cá...  Bom, ainda é verão, certo?
> Até pode ser, mas os tons rosa do poente já vão contando outra história. O outono está aí à porta, ainda que as temperaturas pareçam dizer outra coisa.
> ...


Mais uma vez, fantásticas 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Set 2018 às 10:27)

Bom dia 
Céu pouco nublado 
Mínima de 16°C
21°C
79% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Set 2018 às 21:24)

remember disse:


> Mais uma vez, fantásticas
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


Obrigado Alexandre!


----------



## joselamego (22 Set 2018 às 23:28)

Boa noite ,
Máxima de 27,6°C
20,0°C
78%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Set 2018 às 23:31)

Boa noite.

Mas que dia de verão hoje!

A luminosidade estava excelente, mesmo a que entrava pelas janelas...Pois! Estive a trabalhar, mas era um regalo ver a luz lá fora. 
Bem, amanhã que esteja assim, tenho tempo mais livre. 

*Ontem
Tmín: 13,5ºC
Tmáx: 25,7ºC

Hoje
Tmín: 12,1ºC
Tmáx: 31,6ºC

Tactual: 15,5ºC
Hr: 73%
*​*Continuação de excelente fim de semana.*


----------



## joselamego (23 Set 2018 às 09:24)

Bom dia ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 16,5°C
19,3°C
83% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Set 2018 às 18:03)

Boa tarde, 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 29,1°C
28,6°C atual 
57% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Set 2018 às 06:33)

Bom dia,

Mínima tropical de *20.1ºC *

Neste momento vento de Leste a aumentar de intensidade, temperatura em rápida subida... Atuais *23.1ºC *com *67%* de humidade.


----------



## joselamego (24 Set 2018 às 11:04)

Bom dia
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 18,8°C
A temperatura já vai disparada
27,8°C
58% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Set 2018 às 18:35)

Bom fim de tarde.

Se o final de setembro está assim, imagino quando chegarmos a julho e agosto...Este verão vai ser muito comprido! 

Que dia quente.
Ontem e hoje tivemos uma amplitude térmica de 20ºC.
As noites são relativamente frescas mas os dias, com mais de 30ºC, são escaldantes. Pouco habitual a entrar no outono mas a começar a ser a nova "norma". Infelizmente, pois sem chuva parte do país entra em stress hídrico.
O céu está limpo e o vento sopra fraco variável. E uma temperatura que se pode considerar muito alta a esta hora e nesta altura do ano.

*Ontem
Tmín: 12,3ºC
Tmáx: 32,1ºC

Hoje
Tmín: 14,2ºC
Tmáx: 34,0ºC

Tactual: 29,5ºC
Hr: 36%
*​Praia de Matosinhos, 18.37h, 24 setembro:





Estará quente?!


----------



## joselamego (24 Set 2018 às 18:47)

Boa tarde ,
Dia quente
Máxima de 33,5°C
Atual de 29,9°C
44% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Set 2018 às 07:28)

Bom dia,

Ontem foi um dia quente, com máxima de* 32.5ºC.*

Agora estão *20.7ºC* mínima do dia, vento de ENE a *27km/h *


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2018 às 07:50)

Bom dia 
Lestada
Vento forte 
21,7°C
35% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Set 2018 às 08:14)

Bom dia

A manhã começa com o sol já forte, muita luminosidade.
O vento sopra fraco de E.
A noite foi até relativamente quente.
E está seco, pouca humidade nas superfícies ao contrário de dias anteriores.

*Tmín: 17,4ºC

Tactual: 18,2ºC
Hr: 36%*​


----------



## Snifa (25 Set 2018 às 09:02)

Bom dia,

muita secura nesta manhã, sigo com 21.6ºc  e apenas 27% de HR a esta hora.

Lestada bem presente, por vezes com rajadas  de 35/40 Km/h.

Ontem foi um dia quente com máxima de *33.1 ºc* .

Hoje vai pelo mesmo caminho mas está bem mais seco.


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Set 2018 às 09:32)

Só ar seco de Leste, rajadas acima dos 50km/h 

31% de humidade


----------



## joselamego (25 Set 2018 às 18:53)

Boa tarde, 
Dia quente 
Máxima de 32,9°C
30,3°C atual 
35% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (25 Set 2018 às 22:13)

Boa noite,
Dia tórrido pelo Litoral Norte, ninguém merece isto, muito menos nesta altura do ano... 
Máxima de 32,2ºC por aqui e bastante vento. Pela hora do almoço estive em Viana e estava insuportável; não se estava bem nem na rua nem dentro de casa. 

Nunca mais acaba este inferno...
Ainda 23,9ºC neste momento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (26 Set 2018 às 06:36)

Bom dia,

Novamente mínima tropical, sigo com *22.4.ºC *

Vento de ENE a *15km/h *


----------



## joselamego (26 Set 2018 às 06:42)

Bom dia 
Mínima tropical 
22,3°C
40% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (26 Set 2018 às 06:53)

Bom dia!

Tanta gente com insónias...  Impossível isto... já estou a pé desde as 5 da manhã, não dá para dormir com este calor... 
Mínima quase tropical por aqui, 19,3ºC há coisa de 10 minutos. Sempre acima dos 20ºC até quase às 6 da manhã 

Edit: 27,6ºC dentro de casa


----------



## joselamego (26 Set 2018 às 14:15)

Boa tarde 
30,2°C
44% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (26 Set 2018 às 19:09)

Boas,
Máxima de 30,5°C
Atual de 27,0°C
57% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (26 Set 2018 às 22:41)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia muito quente pelo Porto, apesar de não tanto como ontem. A máxima ficou-se pelos 27,8ºC, mas com valores muito altos de HR, o que não ajuda nada.
Neste momento a lua brilha num céu quase limpo; vê-se alguma nebulosidade a aproximar-se de sul.

Estão 22,3ºC com 87% de HR. Vai soprando, no entanto e ocasionalmente, uma brisa fresca.
Dentro de casa a conversa já é outra: 28,2ºC, com as janelas todas abertas...  Vamos lá ver se amanhã cai alguma coisinha por cá...


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Set 2018 às 06:42)

Bom dia,

Ambiente mais húmido, ainda assim a mínima foi tropical *20.2.ºC*

Agora *20.5.ºC* com vento fraco de Leste


----------



## joselamego (27 Set 2018 às 08:05)

Bom dia, 
20,3°C
77% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Set 2018 às 14:39)

Boa tarde 
28,8°C
51% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (27 Set 2018 às 15:35)

Vista da Foz do Douro para o interior






Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## rokleon (27 Set 2018 às 16:11)

Desde a Universidade de Aveiro, vista para Este


----------



## guimeixen (27 Set 2018 às 17:54)

Célula a explodir para NE! Grande e volumosa bigorna.


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2018 às 17:58)

guimeixen disse:


> Célula a explodir para NE! Grande e volumosa bigorna.


----------



## guimeixen (27 Set 2018 às 18:23)

Mais outras torres a explodir!


----------



## guimeixen (27 Set 2018 às 19:07)

Incrível a célula que está para NE. A mais bela que já vi!


----------



## guimeixen (27 Set 2018 às 20:20)

As células ainda se aguentaram até agora, mas a única que resta já está a enfraquecer. Mesmo assim já deu para ver muitos clarões a iluminar a célula e também uma raio.


----------



## joselamego (27 Set 2018 às 20:26)

Boa noite 
Máxima de 29,4°C
Durante a tarde várias células para NE 
24,2°C
68%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2018 às 21:03)

Boa noite,

Ao contrário do esperado, nem uma pinga pelo Porto caiu... 
As temperaturas andaram assim assim... a mínima foi quase tropical — 19,7ºC — mas, apesar disso, a sensação de calor diminui bastante durante a noite e já se dormiu melhor cá por casa, com as janelas todas escancaradas!

A máxima chegou aos 28ºC, com os valores de HR a manterem-se bem elevados. Neste momento nos 90% e com 21,3ºC. Vai soprando uma brisinha ligeira e fresca. Em casa, de novo um forno, com 28,4ºC agora... 

O amanhecer foi bonito, com muitos raios crepusculares pelo Porto, só para fazer inveja à Póvoa e ao @remember ... 



Crepuscular Rays at Sunrise. Porto, 27-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Crepuscular Rays at Sunrise. Porto, 27-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Crepuscular Rays at Sunrise. Porto, 27-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Há muito tempo que não via uns ao amanhecer. Ainda pela manhã, pouco depois dos raios crepusculares desaparecerem, uma _cumulonimbus_ que andava ali para os lados de Castelo de Paiva produziu um também bonito efeito de raios/sombras no céu:



_Cumulonimbus_ at Sunrise. Porto, 27-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E depois ao final da tarde, quando tudo "explodia" aqui à volta, ainda se formaram uns bonitos _mammatus_ numa das células que andavam para sul, para os lados da Freita:



_Cumulonimbus_ Cloud with _Mammatus_. Porto, 27-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## WHORTAS (27 Set 2018 às 21:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Ao contrário do esperado, nem uma pinga pelo Porto caiu...
> As temperaturas andaram assim assim... a mínima foi quase tropical — 19,7ºC — mas, apesar disso, a sensação de calor diminui bastante durante a noite e já se dormiu melhor cá por casa, com as janelas todas escancaradas!
> ...


Bom, muito boas fotos


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2018 às 21:10)

WHORTAS disse:


> Bom, muito boas fotos


Obrigado!


----------



## guimeixen (27 Set 2018 às 22:11)

Deixo aqui este vídeo feito com o telemóvel dos relâmpagos a iluminar a nuvem. No momento em que foi filmado a célula estava mesmo por cima de Chaves.
Amanhã coloco as fotos de hoje.


Imagem de radar na altura em que estava a filmar:


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2018 às 22:32)

guimeixen disse:


> Deixo aqui este vídeo feito com o telemóvel dos relâmpagos a iluminar a nuvem. No momento em que foi filmado a célula estava mesmo por cima de Chaves.
> Amanhã coloco as fotos de hoje.
> 
> 
> Imagem de radar na altura em que estava a filmar:


Não dá para ver. Corrige lá isso


----------



## guimeixen (27 Set 2018 às 22:45)

João Pedro disse:


> Não dá para ver. Corrige lá isso



Esqueci-me de tirar de privado. Já deve dar agora.


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2018 às 22:53)

guimeixen disse:


> Esqueci-me de tirar de privado. Já deve dar agora.


Obrigado!


----------



## remember (27 Set 2018 às 23:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Ao contrário do esperado, nem uma pinga pelo Porto caiu...
> As temperaturas andaram assim assim... a mínima foi quase tropical — 19,7ºC — mas, apesar disso, a sensação de calor diminui bastante durante a noite e já se dormiu melhor cá por casa, com as janelas todas escancaradas!
> ...



 Belíssimas fotos. A qualidade das mesmas são bem superiores às minhas, mas o que conta é a intenção


----------



## João Pedro (27 Set 2018 às 23:18)

remember disse:


> Belíssimas fotos. A qualidade das mesmas são bem superiores às minhas, mas o que conta é a intenção


Obrigado Alex! 
Claro que sim, não me estou a queixar  E a brincar contigo, claro!


----------



## remember (27 Set 2018 às 23:22)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado Alex!
> Claro que sim, não me estou a queixar  E a brincar contigo, claro!



Eu sei disso é na "boinha"


----------



## joselamego (28 Set 2018 às 08:08)

Bom dia 
Nevoeiro disperso 
18,8°C
83% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Set 2018 às 15:47)

Que cogumelo a Sueste


Enviado do meu FRD-L09 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Set 2018 às 16:06)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Ao contrário do esperado, nem uma pinga pelo Porto caiu...
> As temperaturas andaram assim assim... a mínima foi quase tropical — 19,7ºC — mas, apesar disso, a sensação de calor diminui bastante durante a noite e já se dormiu melhor cá por casa, com as janelas todas escancaradas!
> ...




Sempre com uma qualidade excepcional  Obrigado João


----------



## Paula (28 Set 2018 às 17:13)

Boa tarde meteoloucos 

Dois anos depois decidi voltar a escrever pelo fórum. Apesar de não participar nos tópicos, fui seguindo sempre a atividade por aqui. 

De facto têm estado dias bem quentes e hoje não foi excepção. Braga, embora mais fresco hoje do que nos últimos dias, continua bem quente


----------



## joselamego (28 Set 2018 às 20:22)

Boas 
Hoje o dia foi menos quente 
Máxima de 26,0°C
20°C
66% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (28 Set 2018 às 20:38)

Deixo aqui um link para o tópico que criei com os registos de ontem:

Células e trovoada vista de Braga




Thunderstorm at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (28 Set 2018 às 22:08)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sempre com uma qualidade excepcional Obrigado João


De nada Ricardo  Obrigado! 

-------------------
Dia um bocadinho meh por cá hoje, bem mais fresco. A máxima só chegou aos 21,7ºC e ainda bem! Não se passou foi mais nada... Ao final do dia ainda se formaram umas grandes células a sul, mas o trabalho hoje não me deu folga para ficar muito tempo a apreciar os céus... 

Neste momento 16,1ºC, está frio lá fora. Que alívio bom!


----------



## João Pedro (28 Set 2018 às 22:10)

guimeixen disse:


> Deixo aqui um link para o tópico que criei com os registos de ontem:
> 
> Células e trovoada vista de Braga
> 
> ...


Magnífica, G!


----------



## Ruipedroo (29 Set 2018 às 03:53)

guimeixen disse:


> Deixo aqui um link para o tópico que criei com os registos de ontem:
> 
> Células e trovoada vista de Braga
> 
> ...



Brutal foto e tb essa célula. Confesso que me passou completamente ao lado essa tarde, nem para o céu olhei. Ainda bem que registaste esses belos cb's.



Neste momento 12ºC. 


Quarto já bastante fresco depois destes dias de mais calor.


----------



## joselamego (29 Set 2018 às 07:54)

Bom dia 
Nevoeiro 
15,6°C
84% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (29 Set 2018 às 09:59)

Bom dia!
Que frio esta noite! Mínima de 13,8ºC  Outono, vieste para ficar? Espero que sim! 

Nevoeiro neste momento, e 15,1ºC. Sim, já fiz as pazes com o nevoeiro; estava cheio, cheio de saudades! 



The Fog... Porto, 29-09-2018 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Set 2018 às 11:21)

Bom dia.

Mas que belos registo fotográficos a malta tem deixado aqui. Parabéns!
Na 5ª feira não consegui ver o "fenómeno", o trabalho assim o ditou.
O meu irmão viu a célula de Vila Real e disse que era espantosa ao longe.
Provavelmente também a de Chaves, pois disse-me que viu muitos raios em pouquíssimo tempo.

Por cá, calor estival outono dentro, dias de calor e noites agradáveis.
O dia de hoje é mais um igual a tantos outros - céu limpo, vento fraco e já algum calor; se não tanto pela temperatura em si, a sensação térmica é mesmo de tempo agradavelmente quente, o sol sente-se forte na pele. A conjugação temperatura\humidade dá-nos conforto térmico...

Ontem tive uma* Tmáx* de *28,7ºC* e *Tmín* de *13,6ºC*.

*Hoje
Tmín: 11,3ºC

Tactual: 25,6ºC
Hr: 49%
*​*Tenham um excelente fim de semana! *


----------



## guimeixen (29 Set 2018 às 19:38)

João Pedro disse:


> Magnífica, G!





Ruipedroo disse:


> Brutal foto e tb essa célula. Confesso que me passou completamente ao lado essa tarde, nem para o céu olhei. Ainda bem que registaste esses belos cb's.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Obrigado!


----------



## João Pedro (30 Set 2018 às 12:37)

Boa tarde,

Encoberto pelo Porto, com bastante nevoeiro junto ao mar. Passei pela Foz há coisa de uma hora e estava bem cerrado nalguns pontos.
Está, portanto, fresquinho; 15,9ºC neste momento. Apesar da HR estar nos 99% a sensação é de frescura outonal, e bem boa que ela é! 

A mínima foi de 15,6ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Set 2018 às 14:29)

Boa tarde.



Por aqui está um dia fantástico. Sem tirar nem pôr...
Apenas temos nebulosidade alta dispersa, mas com o sol a brilhar intensamente. Está ligeiramente abafado (fruto de discreta bruma) mas muito suportável.
O vento corre fraco, variável - neste momento de OSO.

*Tmín: 10,9ºC

Tactual: 27,1ºC
Hr: 48%
*​Continuação de um bom domingo.


----------



## guimeixen (30 Set 2018 às 19:10)

Boa tarde,

Deixo aqui uns registos dos últimos dois dias. Deixo também um imagem com os melhores registos deste mês.

Sexta:




Towering cumulus by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Flattening anvil by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Sábado:




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Dissipating thunderstorm at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr



Dissipating thunderstorm at sunset by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




September weather by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr

Link para a imagem com o tamanho total:
https://c2.staticflickr.com/2/1914/44102179585_d67c5b255e_o.jpg


----------



## joselamego (30 Set 2018 às 20:05)

Boa noite 
Nevoeiro 
Máxima de 22,5°C
17,6°C
84% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Set 2018 às 21:24)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Deixo aqui uns registos dos últimos dois dias. Deixo também um imagem com os melhores registos deste mês.
> 
> ...



Muito bom!
Venham lá mais que nós não somos esquisitos e gostamos destes posts fantásticos! 


Bem...e por cá?
Por cá mais um dia quente, secundado pelas noites frescas que tornam agora as casas prazenteiras para dormir.
O céu está limpo e temos uma névoa ligeira.
O vento está calmo.

*Tmáx: 27,5ºC

Tactual: 17,0ºC
Hr: 71%*​


----------



## qwerl (30 Set 2018 às 22:43)

Boa noite

Por aqui o dia foi todo de céu muito nublado(nuvens baixas) mais fresco que os últimos dias
Mínima de *14,4ºC* e neste momento sigo com *16,0ºC*

Tal como referi há uns dias o mês acabou por se resumir a um aguaceiro no início do mês, de resto não choveu mais nada. Em Ovar o mês acabou mesmo com 0mm, e pelo menos para a região Norte a primeira metade de Outubro parece continuar pelo mesmo caminho... Até no seco mês de Setembro do ano passado choveu mais


----------



## joselamego (1 Out 2018 às 11:00)

Bom dia 
Mínima 14,5°C
22,1°C
44% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------

